# dans/sur l'île



## reka

Comment on dit: sur l'île ou dans l'île?

Par exemple, il a une maison dans/sur l'île de...

Merci!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut reka,

Il a une maison dans l'île de Ré... ou bien sur l'île de Ré.
Je pense qu'on doit pouvoir dire les deux (je préfère _dans_).


----------



## reka

Merci, Karine!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Par contre, j'ai une maison en Corse... à La Réunion...
Et je ne connais pas la règle (si elle existe) !


----------



## reka

J'ai confiance si cela sonne bon pour un(e) français(e) même s'il n'y pas de règle explicite


----------



## Anne345

La règle existe pour le choix _à_ ou_ en_ : http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?Th=3&id=3913 

et alors on dira "j'ai une maison à Ré" (c'est une petire île)

Le choix _dans_ ou sur _sur_ ne se pose que parce que l'on utilise le nom commun _île._ L'hésitation, et donc le choix de l'un ou l'autre, tient juste au fait de considérer l'île en question comme un endroit fermé, alors c'est _dans _ou _en_, ou comme une surface, alors c'est _sur_. Considérée comme un point ce serait _à. _C'est la même justification que pour la préposition qui suit _habiter_ : _à_ Paris, _en _France, _sur_ la côte, _dans_ une maison...


----------



## Daneel Oliwav

> J'ai confiance si cela sonne bon pour un(e) français(e) même s'il n'y pas de règle explicite


Bonjour,
Là encore, cela doit dépendre des régions… J’avoue que ça m’a choqué que Karine préfère « dans », donc sans aucun doute, on doit pouvoir dire les deux.


Cela dit, ne t’étonne pas si certains te reprennent à ce sujet, par exemple si tu dis « sur »  dans une région où l’on utilise plus facilement « dans », et inversement…
  (Nous arrivons à ne pas être d’accord sur notre propre langue… C’est effrayant !!! ;-)

Cinci : oui, j'utiliserais effectivement "dans l'île" pour insister sur le fait qu'il est à l'interieur des terres. (Mais assez rarement quand même


----------



## Cincinnatus

Bonjour à tous,

Native du sud-ouest, je préfère aussi dire "sur l'île", ou parler de "sa maison de l'île de Ré".

"Dans l'île de Ré", hors contexte, me choque un peu. J'imagine la maison enterrée dans le sol de l'île. Eventuellement, "dans l'île" pourrait signifier "à l'intérieur des terres", pour s'opposer au sens "au bord de la mer". Mais dans le sens donné ici, je choisirais "sur l'île" sans hésiter.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Daneel Oliwav said:


> Bonjour,
> Là encore, cela doit dépendre des régions… J’avoue que ça m’a choqué que Karine préfère « dans », donc sans aucun doute, on doit pouvoir dire les deux. [...]


Oui, aujourd'hui ça me choque aussi un peu.  (parce que je préfère sur aussi... )
Je me suis inventée un contexte, puisqu'on n'en a pas...
Quant à la taille de l'île, que qualifie-t-on de « petit » ? À partir de quelle superficie une île n'est plus petite ? La Réunion serait une petite île ?


----------



## Nicomon

Je n'ai pas réagi tout de suite, parce qu'il m'arrive de mêler mes "sur" et mes "dans"  mai j'ai eu la même réaction que Cinci en lisant "dans" l'île. Il me semble avoir toujours entendu  "sur".  Par exemple *sur* une île déserte. 

Je dis toujours *sur* l'île de Montréal (500km²) jamais *à.* Mais je dirais indifféremment *à *ou *sur* l'île d'Anticosti, qui a une superficie de 8 000km².


----------



## itka

_Moi aussi, j'ai une maison sur l'île de Ré._..(il va de soi que ce n'est qu'un exemple de grammaire, hélas !)

Comme Cincinnatus, _"dans l'île de Ré"_ me ferait penser à une construction souterraine...mais la phrase n'en serait pas moins étrange car si je voulais parler de quelque chose du style "blockhaus" proprement enterré, je ne dirais pas "dans l'île" mais je fabriquerais toute une périphrase pour être comprise :
_"Pendant la guerre, les Allemands avaient des installations militaires enterrées dans le sous-sol de l'île de Ré"._


----------



## Punky Zoé

J'ai la sensation que sur l'île c'est ce que disent les "étrangers" qui ont des résidences secondaires et dans l'île c'est ce que disent les autochtones.

Pour information, on dit Ars en Ré, Les Portes en Ré, sur l'île de Ré 

Et ça marche aussi avec l'île déserte où il n'y a jamais qu'une résidence secondaire. (sur l'île)


----------



## LaurentK

Les explications d'Anne me semblent plutôt complètes et convaincantes et concordent avec toutes vos remarques, y compris celle de Punky: les autochtones sont chez eux, _dans_ l'Ile (le _dans la maison_ d'Anne) alors que les touristes se rendent _sur_ une île.


----------



## blomst

Est-ce correcte de dire "on produit des cannes à sucre dans cette île"? Je croyais qu'on était sur une île............


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Oui c'est correct, les deux me le semblent d'ailleurs.

On dit _dans cette île_ comme on dirait _dans ce pays_ ou _dans cette région_. En revanche, je ne me vois pas dire _sur ce pays_ ou _sur cette région_.

Je pense qu'avec _dans _on considère l'île comme une entité à par entière. Pour un îlot, j'aurais effectivement tendance à utiliser _sur_.


----------



## blomst

Alors, la phrase "on produit des cannes à sucre dans cette île" est meilleure que "on produit des cannes à sucre sur cette île" puisqu'on pense à une entité..... merci


----------



## Chimel

Elle est meilleure s'il s'agit d'une île suffisamment grande pour pouvoir être considérée comme une entité régionale à part entière, comme la Sicile. Si c'est une des innombrables petites îles grecques, par exemple, je dirais aussi _sur_, comme Lacuzon (on me signale dans mon oreillette qu'on ne cultive pas de canne à sucre en Grèce, ni d'ailleurs en Sicile, mais passons... )


----------

